# Afx 120 controller question



## signal (May 19, 2018)

Hi All, first off I am new here. I am also new to slot cars as an adult (I had some set as a kid, but I grew up in the video game generation so....) :smile2:

So I purchased an AFX Super International set and it came with the 120 ohm stock controllers. I might upgrade later, but for now am going to use them. Which other cars work with them?

I know mega g+ obviously work, but what about others? Scalextric micro? Tyco 440x2? I also heard T-jets will work but since I am new I do not know about them....

Anyways any advice is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The controllers will run all the cars fairly well. ThunderJets will work better with a lower ohm controller though. I used my stock controllers for a while, but the spring in them broke after a time and I started using Parma Eco controllers with 90 ohm resistors. They have been a fairly good for various cars I run on my 4x8 layout.


----------



## signal (May 19, 2018)

Thanks, twolff.

So I am planning to design my layout for ease of upgrade. I want to leave the possibility of upgrade or swap to be easy. In my research I have heard that Parma 90 ohm would be a very nice upgrade, where the mega g+ would work nicely too, so I am glad to hear that you are having luck with them as well.

Thanks for the advice; I appreciate it.

best wishes.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The 120 ohm controllers that come with sets that include Mega G+ cars would be a poor choice if you want to run most other HO cars. They would work best with Aurora T-Jets, most people use 90 ohm controllers with those. If the controller has too high of an ohm rating for the car that you are running you will have to pull the trigger a lot further just to get the car moving, less of the trigger pull will be useful and control will be compromised. With most modern inline HO cars 45 ohms would be a good starting point. The track voltage has to be taken into consideration, the higher the track voltage is the higher the ohm value of the controller needs to be. On a very tight track you would be better off with a higher ohm value controller and on a large flowing track a lower ohm value controller usually works best.


----------



## signal (May 19, 2018)

Rich, thanks for the helpful reply. 

So I have built my small race track (not finished yet, more cars and timing system is coming today). I ended up just ordering more Mega g+ cars so I can be sure they will work. Also, with an eye toward the future, I will be building controller stations so I can swap controllers and therefore which types of cars that can be run on the course.

Now that I have played around with it I see the how the effect of voltage, the controller resistance, and the car interacts so I very much see that it can be a personal thing and optimal setup may vary from person to person.

Anyway thanks again and I am excited that my race track will likely be able to have its first timed races by the end of the day!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

120 ohm will run MG+ and T-Jets. I use Parma 90 controllers mostly because of size.


----------

